# 824 snowblower engine info?



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

Prepare to have your brain picked! I listed my 163cc 620e electric starter (China Loncin) on Ebay and was questioned if it would work on a 824? From my research that was a machine made out of more metal than plastic and powered by techumseh. (sp). I replied back that it is highly unlikely that it would work without extensive modification. 

Am I correct or will the starters swap around?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would have to agree that a Lincoln starter will not work on a Tecumseh. Some people just don't bother to read.


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

I didn't believe so but I sure didn't want to be wrong and miss many more 
sale opportunities.


----------

